# Experience with Finnex Fuge Ray Planted + LED light



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have experience with the Finnex Fuge Ray Planted + LED light? Thinking of buying to replace the T5HO lights on my two 55 gal tanks. Both tanks have co2.

Bob


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

I run a few, great leds for the price, your not going to achieve high light with just one on a 55 though. I'd suggest a ray2/planted plus combo or 2 planted plus..


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with abrooks. I would run two planted +. I have three smaller tanks wit the + and think there very good for the money.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have replaced T5HO and CF lights on 5 aquariums with the Finnex Ray 2 lights (90G down to 20g High tanks) and am quite happy with the lower heat generation and power usage. Two of the tanks are dosed EI with CO2 (65G and 20G) and have no problem growing everything I have. I have one 7 Gallon Finnex cube with a Planted + with ADA aquasoil and it's growing Blyxa, Crypts and various mosses without issues. They seem to be nice lights. I am looking forward to not having to replace bulbs for a few years while hopefully lowering my electric bills.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

note: these have bout same or lesser par than original finnex fugeray, I use two of these on my 50g, they're nice, for red plants, iono, just started getting a little reds (stable now) from my plants


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I think titain(spelling?) rose on dfwfishbox was even selling two pairs or it was the other nikki selling them. how many would I need for a 60g cube 24x24x24.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

At my work we run 1 48" reefbrite tech-led fixture on 75gal. We have the daylight version which has cool white and warn white 3w leds. We have ok growth but could use a second in my opion. My advice with LEDs, make sure your getting the powerful LEDs you can afford. Do spend the extra and get a dimming capable system so you can dial it the light to fit your tank needs.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Joey I purchased the leds from titainia on fb and I am still trying to fight an algae bloom so I haven't used them much but I do use them both on my 110


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Finnex Fuge Ray Planted + LED light - NEW FINNEX LIGHTS!!*

Just found an announcement of three new Finnex Planted aquarium lights coming in 2015

http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex-the-new-breed-is-coming/#comments

Anyone know anything further about these, such as the availability timeframe or further specs?

bob


----------



## abrooks12376 (Jul 22, 2014)

The 24/7 is said to be due out any day now. Rep. Speculated they'd be on a container ship over after the Chinese new year


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

redthumb how tall is your 110. I bought a 125 long-high. marineland tank 60x18x25 my problems going to finding something that will have enough par down to the substrate with out having to get a 4-6 t5 ho fixture.


----------

